# Audi TTs - Sprint Blue



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Audi TTS - Sprint Blue
Just in need of a good clean and some good protection in the way of SN v2.

































Wash - CG Wash&gloss
Clay - BH Autoclay soft
Wheels - AS Smartwheels
Arches - G101

Then into the garage and Zaino Pro applied via machine... Really is a lovely product to work with and gorgeous smell 

The a coat of DodoJuice Supernatural V2 - 

















Then final wipe down with Zaino Z8

















































Also, gave the interior the once over…









Leather treated with Smart Leather, hoover and a few squirts of AS Berry Blast :argie:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Lovely motor, nice colour, 2nd from last pic is awesome...........:thumb:

I'm looking at buying a Mk1 TT 225 sometime later on this year, a little project for me, cannot wait.


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

lovely car, looks really good in the sprint blue, deadly work


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work, a nice car too, some top reflections


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

One of the best colour combos I have seen on a TT, love the wheels aswell.


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Your technique brought out the best in that color. I don't recall see that Sprint Blue on a TT over here. Beautiful.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work, loving the look of the TTS


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, the Zaino really brought out the best in the colour  Brilliant product


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

not seen one that colour before, but its very nice. Did you use Z-2 before the S/N?

Looks superb :thumb:


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> not seen one that colour before, but its very nice. Did you use Z-2 before the S/N?
> 
> Looks superb :thumb:


Sorry Bigpikle, it was Z-5 then SNv2 the Z-8


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

That car looks sweet. Love the interior colour combo and the extended leather... great car and great work.

I think if i was in the market for a TTS it would be a difficult choice between sprint blue or white.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks cracking mate!! :thumb:

Love the colour and the interior!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great and I like that interior :thumb:


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

nice one barry looking good, can't believe the ripples are starting to show in your seat already :doublesho


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

M7 ATW said:


> That car looks sweet. Love the interior colour combo and the extended leather... great car and great work.
> 
> I think if i was in the market for a TTS it would be a difficult choice between sprint blue or white.


should see the red :detailer:


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

ohhhh, red is nice too!!!


----------



## terminal (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice car.


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

gorgeous car - zaino really made the difference to the finish!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice work Barry, the car is looking awesome. What a great motor. Aint I seen you somewhere before.....lol :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice work stunning car there mate


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely work!!! Not too sure about the colour combo though!!

:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

KKM said:


> Lovely work!!! Not too sure about the colour combo though!!
> 
> :thumb:


After the shirt you were wearing the other day you've got a cheek!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful, where is the RNS-E. Dash looks naked without it.


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Clark said:


> After the shirt you were wearing the other day you've got a cheek!


Do tell Clark!


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

ikon66 said:


> should see the red :detailer:


It's definately a contender... luckily(or unluckily) i'm not going to have that difficult choice to make.


----------

